# French Fancy



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Newly acquired mystery. Oris date pointer style but bezel has first letters of days of week in French round edge. Set date.turn bezel to correct day of week then as date hand changes so it indicates correct day-bien eh!gold tone case stainless back. BUT-no name h







as Bte SGDG on bezel and again on back case.also BAGOBLOC .

Possibly has 237 under balance 17 jewels-unsigned crown manual wind.Does say TROPICAL WATCH on dial but this looks like addition although well done. Any info suggestions appreciated-movement or maker etc -alleged to be 50s/60s Not seen anything like this before.34mm keeps time and J adore- cest belle


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

il est magnifique!

:thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Google on "bagobloc" and select the entry for Montres Lebem about three/four in - you'll find your watch there in what I would guess is it's original guise as a Lebem Calenderograph. :yes:

Lots of info there for you :to_become_senile:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

zut alors- cest my watch with different name -cheers mel


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Toujours, Google c'est tu ami, Oui? :yes:

It is your montre, eh? and I think the initials on the bezel pinpoint it to Besancon as where it would have been made


----------

